# switching lights for flowering?



## blowinthatloud (Oct 25, 2014)

Im growing under a 600watt MH with some cfl bulbs an a couple leds for red an blue spectrum, someone suggested i needed to have 1000 watts atleast to flower an get good yield is this true?


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> Im growing under a 600watt MH with some cfl bulbs an a couple leds for red an blue spectrum, someone suggested i needed to have 1000 watts atleast to flower an get good yield is this true?



How many lumens you need is dependent on the square feet of your grow space. The minimums are 3000 lumens per square foot in Veg and 5000 lumens in Flower. Those are minimums. In Flower I would shoot for 7500 if you can.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok i better see where im at. Thank you


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 25, 2014)

Im at 7,133 lumens per ft think ill add a couple more leds.


----------

